# Our new Ponies



## Bonny (Dec 12, 2011)

I just wanted to share some pictures of our new Ponies






This is Heritage Halls Hy-Priority aka Riot. Sec A Welsh


----------



## Bonny (Dec 12, 2011)

And also Meet our new Pintaloosa Pony Iridescent Lace aka Lacey:

Lacey is a riding pony, she is on a diet and workout





( please excuse the mud Shes on a dry lot...)


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 12, 2011)

Gorgeous ponies! Congrats!


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 12, 2011)

Such beautiful ponies ! Congratulations


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh! How beautiful, I really like them. Congrats


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2011)

Very pretty



Congratulations


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice ponies, I'm especially fond of your new Welsh



Congratulations!


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2011)

Love the Welsh, just beautiful.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 12, 2011)

chandab said:


> Love the Welsh, just beautiful.


I couldn't agree more, lovely pony!


----------



## Wings (Dec 12, 2011)

I love Lacey's eye! The blue with the typical appie white just looks fantastic


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 12, 2011)

oh very nice



congrats


----------



## Bonny (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks so much





I was thrilled to get the welsh, he has excellent bloodlines, his dam and sire were supreme champions I am thinking I would like to get him in the ring.... I am still learning about the groups in our area. He is super gentle, great manners, very easy to work with.

The pintaloosa is the same , she is a bit spooky right now but seems to be a try to please pony. She is broke to ride as a lead line pony, so we are looking to finish her out.

I roached her mane and trimmed her tail today so she looks much better. I am excited to see her when she sheds out!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 14, 2011)

beautiful



:wub



:wub



:wub


----------

